# SOLD Please Close



## moosily (Apr 30, 2010)

75g tank with mineralized soil and silica sand. Great for plants. 100.00 NOW 70.00 *45.00FIRM*
48" T5HO SunBlaze 4x54w 6400k bulbs 180.00obo(sunlight supply) Now 160.00
Fluval 204 45obo NOW 30.00
Will post more open to offers leaving at the end of the month


----------



## cheesekipper (Apr 25, 2010)

PM sent for tank, pics of tank?


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

show a picture? 36" blackhood w/incandescent light 25.00obo


----------



## moosily (Apr 30, 2010)

Pics Added and more
the filter works great but has no media.


----------



## moosily (Apr 30, 2010)

Bump bumpity


----------



## moosily (Apr 30, 2010)

Reduced Prices.


----------



## moosily (Apr 30, 2010)

make me an offer .


----------



## Des (Apr 22, 2010)

intersted in seeing the Fluval 204 45obo NOW 30.00


where are you
Des


----------



## b/p (Apr 21, 2010)

hey moosily YGPM


----------



## moosily (Apr 30, 2010)

75 GALLON w/mineralized soil silica sand substrate *45.00 Firm *
can pick up tonight


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

You got mail =d


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

wow $45 for a 75G with silica sand! great deal. Free BUMP for you!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping this up because it's a great deal -- a 75 gallon tank with sand for $45. Other stuff, too. Moosily has to move, so let's help her move this tank!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Bumping this up because it's a great deal -- a 75 gallon tank with sand for $45. Other stuff, too. Moosily has to move, so let's help her move this tank!


It's not just sand, it is mineralized soil underneath. grows plants like stink !

Stuart


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

the sand itself will cost more than $30


----------



## moosily (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks guys
It has been sold


----------

